# Pecans and Almonds



## denappy (Mar 8, 2014)

Smoking some pecans and almonds this morning.  Coated them with some butter, seasoned salt, sugar, chipotle and some onion powder.  Smoking at 215f with apple wood 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 11, 2014)

Smoked nuts are great especially with a coating, can't stop eating them sometimes. How did they turn out?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 11, 2014)

Those look good! I'm due to smoke some more nuts - like Woodcutter said they can be addicting!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Count me as another who is interested in how they turned out


----------



## ladyruger (Jul 13, 2014)

WOW! Those look YUMMY! I am just wondering, I have some Apple wood Chips, and some Mesquite Chunks, and a lot of Pecan wood for smoking. Has anyone tried Mesquite smoke on nuts?

We have Pecan trees here where I live, but I wouldn't think Pecan smoked Pecans would taste like much.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But was really wondering what the Almonds and Pecans would taste like Mesquite smoked? Like mix the Apple with like one or 2 very small chunks of the Mesquite?

I like the flavor on meat of Apple wood and Pecan, and Apple wood and Mesquite, where the mesquite isn't the predominant wood, but just a couple of small pieces, and the bulk is the Apple.

I'm new at this stuff, so any recommends will be most appreciated!


----------



## fire in the hole (Jul 13, 2014)

Personally I think mesquite is to strong, but, if you only smoke for a short time.....it may be a perfect flavor. I smoke mine with hickory and I am down to 1-1/2 hr smoke because it is to strong at longer times.


----------



## padronman (Jul 24, 2014)

Good looking nuts (giggle.......What am I 5?)

I don't use mesquite much anymore.  I found the flavor to overwhelming for my tastes.  I smoke my pecans and almonds in mixes of cherry, apple, and pecan.  Light fruity flavors not to mask the delicate taste of the nuts.

Now on another note......try your idea out on a small batch and see what you think.  Report back because we love to see experiments and the results.  Oh and thanks for reminding me I need to do another batch of pecans and almonds.....I'm almost out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scott


----------

